# Honda Engines



## SteelerFanSteve (Jan 29, 2008)

I just found out about this site, & signed up. Does anyone know of a web site for Honda small engine breakdown & parts listing?? I have several types that are going to need parts soon. Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks
SteelerFanSteve


----------



## Homer D Poe (Jan 6, 2004)

http://www.honda-engines-eu.com/en/welcome.html

Here is the european site for Honda. Carries most engines we see on this side of the pond and some we don't se alot of.


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

Here's one.

http://www.css-club.net/honda/pp-service/info/index.asp

Log in as "Honda Engine User"


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

No free parts lookup sites that I know of for Honda. Parts lookup is restricted to dealer status. You can find some information at http://www.planopower.com but it's limited. Best of Luck...


----------



## SteelerFanSteve (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

tommyj3 said:


> Here's one.
> 
> http://www.css-club.net/honda/pp-service/info/index.asp
> 
> Log in as "Honda Engine User"


Tommy,
Thanks for this link, heretofore I'd been using the european site for their abridged service manuals, but this one seems to have IPLs, at least it did for my QCV160 pushmower motor,
thanks,


----------

